# Visualisierung



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte gerne einige Projekte   (Mitsubishi Steuerungen, oder S7 Steuerungen) mit einer Visualisierung ausstatten.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben welche Software dazu am besten ist und eventuelle Tipps!

Wäre ganz wichtig, da ich diese Aufgabe rasch angehen sollte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...
Peter


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kannst ja mal hier reinschauen:
http://www.emation.de/htm/frame/Index.html

oder hier:
http://www.deltalogic.de/
ein Herr Bäuerle ist hier im Forum vertreten, der kann Dir nähere Auskunft zu Deltalogic geben.

Von Siemens Wincc-Flexible werden die meisten wohl abraten.

Und dann gibt es auch noch selbstgestrickte Lösungen.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2005)

p.huemerlehner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich möchte gerne einige Projekte   (Mitsubishi Steuerungen, oder S7 Steuerungen) mit einer Visualisierung ausstatten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir bieten S5- und S7-Treiber an, aber keine Standard-
Visualisierung.

Eventuell möglich:

http://www.showit.de/system_05_drv.htm

ShowIt unterstützt S7- und Mitsubishi-FX-Steuerungen. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

Hallo,


			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Siemens Wincc-Flexible werden die meisten wohl abraten.


Ja, im Moment noch nicht so empfehlenswert. Aber nichts spricht eigentlich gegen WinCC V6.0. Die S5/S7 Treiber sind darin enthalten, die Mitsubishi Treiber gibt es als Add-On bei http://www.allmendinger.de
So kann man eigentlich mit einem System alle Steuerungen bedienen.


			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann gibt es auch noch selbstgestrickte Lösungen.


Kann bei kleinen Visualisierungen durchaus Sinn machen, für größere Projekte ist jedoch der Programmieraufwand relativ hoch. Die Frage von huemerlehner kann man eigentlich nur beantworten, wenn man den ungefähren Umfang der Aufgabe (Anzahl Steuerungen, Anzahl Variablen, Kurven, Rezepte etc.) kennt.
Gruss
Gast


----------



## edi (17 Mai 2005)

@lorenz2512


> Hallo,
> kannst ja mal hier reinschauen:
> http://www.emation.de/htm/frame/Index.html



Hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ?
Welche Vor und Nachteile z.B gegenüber WINCC ?

Danke

edi


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Mai 2005)

@edi
vergleichbar mit Wincc flexible, Anbindung an fast jede SPS, nicht so Resourcen freßend, Anbindung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (wie Visam), Programmiersprachen wie VBA, VC++ und so weiter sind eingebaut.
Kannst mich ja anmailen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2005)

Du kannst du auch mal CITECT ansehen. Da hast du gleich Treiber für alle SPS dabei. 
Die Entwicklungslizenz ist übrigens kostenlos!
www.citect.de


----------



## MRT (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Bin noch neu, was genau ist eine Visualisierung?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ein Prozessablauf bildlich dargestellt wird. Das kannst Du auch mit einer S7-200 machen, z.B. Du stellst ein Silo dar wo Temperatur, Füllmenge usw bildlich dargestellt sind.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## tobias (24 Juli 2005)

Hallo
Für S7-200 und 3 bis 400 gibts u.a. 'Visual' von Sourceforge. 'Zottel' kann da mehr zu sagen, einige Funktionen bekam ich mittlerweile heraus und das funktioniert ganz gut. 

Für Mitsubishi (Kleinsteuerungen) liegt das Protokoll per M. Handbuch offen. Wer den Aufwand nicht scheut ist das sozusagen 'easy' selbstzuprogrammieren. Ein fertiges Projekt oder DLL fand ich bisher nicht; würde mich auch interessieren. Jedoch wars keine Hürde eine auf die Aufgabe fixierte DLL für Delphi und die FX1 / FXo incl. Kommunikation adhoc aus dem Ärmel zu schnitzen. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Unterschied war lediglich in der Kommunikation verschiedenerer CPUs zu sehen. Einige Typen reagieren nur auf 'Anfrage' - können sozusagen nicht selber aktiv senden, andere können Ereignisse selber 'anstossen'. (verhalten sich in Etwa als 'Master')

Bei einem Kumpel und mir läuft eine Kombination aus S7-200 (libnodave) und FXo seit schlappen 2xx Tagen, an zwei Sonntagvormittagen nur mal so aus Bock in Linux und Windows (CE && 2000)gebastelt, zum eigenen Erstaunen seitdem ohne Ausfall fehlerfrei. Das scheint bei den Mitsubis demnach wirklich nicht weiter schlimm zu sein einfache Dinge ohne weitere Hilfsprogramme zu visualisieren. 


			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch neu, was genau ist eine Visualisierung?


Prinzipiell würde ich schreiben: Ein Weg die SPS vom (PC) Bildschirm-Doisplay aus zu steuern/ auszuwerten. Also grob: Anzeige.
Bei Habermann gibts für die S7-300 ein ganz gutes 'Lehrmodul' als Demoversion. Läuft auch mit Simulator und in der neuesten Version tatsächlich SPS Anbindung. Heisst 'Visu' bei mhj.de . 
Da lassen sich so ungefähr die ersten Schritte raudfummeln. 
gruss


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Juli 2005)

Hallo Tobias,
unter was hast Du libnodave laufen?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## MRT (24 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die INFO!

mfg andi


----------



## tobias (24 Juli 2005)

> Hallo Tobias,
> unter was hast Du libnodave laufen?



Hallo 
z.Zt. desmeist auf Embedded Systemen Marke DilNetPc (ARM und x486). Mit Linux. Das klappt gut, bis am Besten.
Alternativ mit Win NT Embedded auf soner 'Kontron' Kiste. Das klappt nicht so gut weil mir die richtigen Compiler fehlen ...

Das DilNet Dingens ist übers Internet abruf und steuerbar. Momentan allerdings 'off'. Kannst Dir ja mal angucken.

Gruss


----------



## Zottel (24 Juli 2005)

tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Für S7-200 und 3 bis 400 gibts u.a. 'Visual' von Sourceforge. 'Zottel' kann da mehr zu sagen, einige Funktionen bekam ich mittlerweile heraus und das funktioniert ganz gut.
> 
> Für Mitsubishi (Kleinsteuerungen) liegt das Protokoll per M. Handbuch offen. Wer den Aufwand nicht scheut ist das sozusagen 'easy' selbstzuprogrammieren. Ein fertiges Projekt oder DLL fand ich bisher nicht; würde mich auch interessieren. Jedoch wars keine Hürde eine auf die Aufgabe fixierte DLL für Delphi und die FX1 / FXo incl. Kommunikation adhoc aus dem Ärmel zu schnitzen...


Dem entnehme ich, daß du irgendwelchen Code zum Ansprechen der Mitsubushi geschrieben hast. Ich hatte des öfteren mal Anfragen wegen Mitsubishi und VISUAL, war aber immer zu faul, das anhand der Dokumentation umzsetzen. Außerdem habe ich davor gescheut, etwas für eine SPS zu schreiben die ich selbst nicht habe und es vom Nutzer testen zu lassen. So etwas hat mal 2  1/2 Monate gedauert (für AB Micrologix), weil weder der User noch ich wußten, daß man zusätzliche Files einrichten muß... Habe zig mal die Bytes der Kommunikation mit der AB-Doku verglichen und keinen Fehler gefunden...
Wenn du mir deinen Mitsubushi-Code überlassen würdest und einen Treiber für VISUAL testen könntest, würde das der schnellste Weg sein.


----------



## tobias (24 Juli 2005)

Hallo Zottel
>>> Code für Visual ...
Ich habe keinen Mitsubishi Code für Visual geschrieben. Müsste aber prinzipiell gehen.

Bisher habe ich für meine FX0s (bis 15 Ausgänge / 20 Eingänge) nur das 'Protokoll' (in Linux && Win Ausgänge; Eingänge; Merker; Sondermerker; und einige (Daten)variablen). Dabei ist zu beachten dass die Kommunikation der FXos (Baujahr ca. 93 - 2000) vollkommen unterschiedlich neuerer Varianten ist. Die reagiert nur auf 'Zuruf' - also der 'PC' stellt mehrere Telegramme und _die Adresse jedes Bits_ abzufragender Bereiche. In der Reihenfolge der Fragestellung gibt die CPU dann die Zustände aus. 

Als Beispiel: Für Ausgang 1, 2, 3 ist die Frage eine andere als wenn die Antwort in der Reihenfolge Ausgang 3, 1, 2 'aufleuchten' soll. Der Antwortslang ist immer (glaube) 32 Byte in gehextem ASCII mit 'CRC' - nur je nach Fragereihenfolge an jede beliebige Stelle zu verschieben ... Das ist nicht so einfach auszuwerten ! (Andere Frage - ganz anderes (falsches) Ergebnis) 

Daher habe ich feste Frage-Telegramme  (festgelegte Reihenfolge) auf meine Bedürfnisse festgelegt. Wie das Frage zu Antwortreihenfolge mathematisch richtiger in einer Gesamtdatei gestapelt werden müsste /könnte scheint aufwändig. Soviel zu den uralt CPUs.

 Die neueren CPUs besitzen (lt. Handbuch und an einer FX1s getestet) feste Adressen. Dort lässt sich bspw. Ausgangswort 2 abfragen und steht an an der abgefragten Stelle in gehextem ASCII als WORT. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Viele der neuen CPUs können zudem über die Schnittstelle senden. Was bei meinen uralt Dingern nicht geht.

Die Telegramme und die Kommunikation in Linux kann ich Dir schicken. Du benötigst dazu jedoch in jedem Fall eine (kleine) CPU. Es ist ansonsten unmöglich die Antwort der bitweisen Abfrage (wegen der ewigen Verschiebung bei Fragereihenfolgeänderung) auszuwerten. Ich stelle es morgen mal an, schreibe dann mal die URL. Funktioniert gut bisher, aber ob es sich wegen der unbegrenzten Kombinationen ohne fertig einzubindende Bibliothek lohnt es allgemeingültig zu gestalten ???????? 

Betonung liegt deshalb auf: "ist keine Hürde eine auf die Aufgabe fixierte Datei zu erstellen". Die muss für die alten Dinger sowieso jedesmal genau angepasst werden. 
Gruss


----------

